# Cat that was stabbed..



## lildove (Jun 6, 2006)

The other day a cat come over here. And we found out that he was stabbed. So we feed him and tried to take care of him the best i can. Then later that day the owner of the cat came and got him. And took him home. So today a freind of mine went down there to see how the cat was doing and they said that the cat don't look good. That he was kicking the cat. I'm thinking the her husband stabbed the cat but i can't prove it. My question is..........Is there anything i can do to try and get that cat???? I don't want the law here cause they anit going to care. They don't do anything anyway.Any advise would help. Its a pretty black cat looks like mine..


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

How awful. It is sad that you say law enforcement wouldn't care. Animal abuse is against the law. I guess I would say a call to the police would still be worth a try. 
How very sad.


----------



## nekomi (Nov 23, 2005)

Yes, please call the police to report animal abuse. If a call to the police doesn't work, contact local shelters for help - I'm sure someone knows the right way to go about this. Please try to get this cat away from its current owners - this is just disgusting.


----------



## lildove (Jun 6, 2006)

I'll try but i tryed to call and report it to the police they said they couldn't do anything about that cat.. And the shelters are busy and don't have time. I want to keep the cat cause i want to get it away from the abuse. My friend said that she'll try and get the cat out and bring him over here so i can have him... Its ashame when no one here cares about a animal like a cat. I might have to take the matter in my own hands..


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

Just be VERY careful if you do this. This sounds like a guy that could easily shift gears and attack a person instead of cat. Don't go on this mission alone or unprepared for the very worst to happen. Be ready to meet his fury head on. KnowwhutImeanVern? :wink:


----------



## lildove (Jun 6, 2006)

We'll try not easy the guy drunks seen him drive out of the yard crazy. Had my daughter out too. I'll keep u all posted on how its going..


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

OMG 8O  , I hope you get the cat and everything stays safe  .


----------



## poppypower (Apr 24, 2006)

i think you should get the poor cat away, but i wouldnt take him your self you dont want this guy knowing you have the cat and coming after you. i suggest you ask a friend who doesnt live in the area to take it. be careful and good luck


----------



## BastFille (Aug 13, 2005)

Be extremely cautious whatever you do. Like Sky Eyes Woman said, cruelty toward animals often translates very easily into cruelty toward humans. This man could be very unbalanced. We've been learning about psychological disorders like sociopathy in school...very scary stuff.


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

Is there no office of the Humane society nearby? I would NOT do this myself, try and get some kind of shelter organization to handle it for you. The man could accuse you of theft or worse, take his anger out on you.


----------



## lildove (Jun 6, 2006)

The police and shelter's here don't either have it or is too busy. Don't know many ppl here. Thou do have a few friends but i Don't know what to do. And noone to talk to about this..


----------



## Donaldjr1969 (Feb 8, 2005)

lildove said:


> The police and shelter's here don't either have it or is too busy. Don't know many ppl here. Thou do have a few friends but i Don't know what to do. And noone to talk to about this..


Would any of your friends want to take the cat in and care for it? That way, if the owner comes looking for the kitty, it will not be on your property.


----------



## lildove (Jun 6, 2006)

Yes i do.. But i don't mind talking care of the cat. I can hide him. He's gotta prove that i have it. My husband is going to get the cat for me... So nothing happens to me.Will keep u posted...


----------



## Donaldjr1969 (Feb 8, 2005)

I wish you the best of luck.

When I was a young child of 6, my mom took in a cat that was pretty much abused (albeit not stabbed) from some people back in 1976. She became my most beloved companion and was so loving. She was with me up until 1994. So if you can get this cat, you will have a cat that will thank you for removing it from the abuse and this kitty will turn out to be a loving cat.


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

It's too bad you live so far away from me, lildove. I'd go with you to get that cat away from him. I'd bring my friend Mr. Samuel Colt with me too. :evil:


----------



## lildove (Jun 6, 2006)

Sky Eyes Woman Thanks .... It would be good if i had some to help.. 




Donaldjr1969- Thats what i want is to show that cat that there are other ppl out there that don't abuse cats. I know i don't cause i have some of my own. And i wouldn't stabbed a cat/kitten.... I love animals too much to hurt them...


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Good luck, lildove -- my cat Miles was abused by a neighbor who kicked him out in the cold because they left him home alone for a week and he peed on their couch. 

Despite his sometimes neurotic behavior, he is the sweetest, most well-behaved animal I've ever seen -- and he's never once peed on anything of mine.

If you are able to rescue this cat, it won't take long for him to realize what it's like to be loved and will be the best companion you can ever imagine.


----------



## MandyJoBo (Apr 13, 2006)

If you tell me the county you live in, I can call the animal control/police/humane society for you. I find it hard to believe that they "don't care" and/or "don't have time" to rescue an abused animal. Every time I've called about possible animal abuse (mostly neglect), they have come out within an hour to investigate. 

Stealing the cat isn't a good idea. It seems like you just really want this cat. You're not even willing to consider letting a friend have it for safety reasons after you or your husband cat-nap it. 

Have you talked to the owners? Perhaps, since they dislike the cat so much, they will let you have it. They would likely take money for it. Maybe if you take pictures (which is perfectly legal if you aren't on their property) of the cat in poor shape, or something actually happening to the cat, you can take them to the police station and they'll take it more seriously.


----------



## lildove (Jun 6, 2006)

Yes i want the cat..I think it would be better here to take care of it here. My friend can't have cats were he lives. So thats why i'm going to keep him.. 

We seem a hole in the cat were he got stabbed at. Isn't seeing it enough??

It would to me. Put i don't think that he would get rid of the cat. If i do see they cat running around lose then i will get him. And then he will be on my property. He now keeps the cat in.

And to tell u something. Calling the police on this matter would cause more harm on my brother/daughter. Cause he was blocking us the other day from not going anywhere. So it wouldn't do us any good. He'd just get madder. He do something wrong.. And my mom's not in good health to be have anything to hurt her. I don't want her to get hurt.
And we have 3 babies in here to be concered about. 

My daughter and her cuz almost got ran over. My 8 year old brother got beat up by a 13 year old kid and the cops never did anything about it.

So i know that they wouldn't by what we had to go thou.


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

Lildove, I don't know where you live, but it doesn't sound like taking this man's cat is a good idea. If he's blocked you 'from going anywhere' for no reason at all ( at least none that were posted here,) he's bound to be even angrier if you take his pet.
You will also not have the law on your side. The cat is considered the man's property. Taking the cat is stealing.
If you are worried about 'something happening' to your mother or family, I would seriously reconsider getting involved with this person at all.
The best solution is to get a photo of the cat, date it, and send it to the Humane Society. Send it to one in another city if you think the one near you is 'too busy'--though I find that incredible.


----------



## lildove (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm thinking about forgetting this. Anyway. Its not going to make since when i can't get help. But all i'm saying was the cat was stabbed. And i don't think its right......


End of that.


----------



## MandyJoBo (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm sorry you're in this situation, and that the cat is in its situation. I hope everything works out for everyone.


----------



## lildove (Jun 6, 2006)

MandyJoBo so do i..


----------



## lildove (Jun 6, 2006)

I have the cat.. HE's not in to good of a shape. He come back up here. Is there anything i can do. If anyone want to help plz do so. I told u that the cat would find his way back.I don't have the money to 
take him to the vets....


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Call around to see if there is a low-cost clinic in your area or a vet that is willing to help.


----------



## lildove (Jun 6, 2006)

I'll call and see what they can do . Right now i have to wait till my mom gets home to go anywhere. My bf said that they might put the cat to sleep and i don't think it would be good for the cat cause he made it this far....


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

What are his symptoms? Has he eaten or drank anything since he's been in your possession?


----------



## lildove (Jun 6, 2006)

Not yet cause he got him 5 mins ago. And he's scared. But he's breathe awfully heavy. I gave him food and water. Will check on him shortly to see if he eat some food..


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Keep him in a place that he can get comfortable -- a spare room or bathroom -- with a blanket or towel that he can curl up in and leave him alone for a little while until he gets used to his surroundings and you can see if the heavy breathing continues or it was because he was scared. While he's alone, please see if there is someone you can call -- the humane society or a low-cost clinic -- that will see this cat as soon as possible.

Can you see the stab wound and tell if it's infected or bleeding?


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

Sweet! You got him! I'm SO glad he's away from the psycho who stabbed him. How does he look? You think he might be OK?


----------



## lildove (Jun 6, 2006)

Right now he's sleeping. Sounds like a bear.I pray to God that he will be ok... Will keep u posted in the morning on how he's doing..


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Any news, lildove?


----------



## lildove (Jun 6, 2006)

His new name is Lucky.. I didn't take Lucky to the vets . Afraid that they might be looking for him there. Or the vets might put him to sleep. I think he needs some TLC. Better then what he had. So He's sleeping and doing better. He's still a lil scared. But i wouldn't blame him. I think he came here in the first place for a reason. He's been eating and drinking good.. My mom said he will be ok. She looked at him yeserday when she got home. I told her before she got in the house that i was not giving this cat back...... He's loved here and he's not going to get hurt here.


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Please get him to the vet when you can for Lucky's sake -- the vet won't put him to sleep without talking to you about it first. If anything, he needs that wound checked out as it might be infected by now, which could cause him some health issues.

And keep us updated on his progress ... I also feel that cats choose their owners, and Lucky chose you for a reason. Post a pic if you can!


----------



## Birdgirl (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm glad that you got the poor thing away from that ***. 
I think he really needs to go to the vets though. Like Hippyhart said they won't put him to sleep without asking you and I doubt that the vet would give the cat back if the owner was looking for it after they see how he was treated.


----------



## Sylvia2 (Mar 3, 2006)

do whatever you can to get that cat away. Its sick.


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

I agree that he does need to see a vet, because of what was done to him. I'd definitely discuss the horrific abuse and your concerns about what the former owner might do to find the cat with the clinic staff before making the appointment though. Let them know you took him from that nutjob that stabbed him and tell them that you want to protect Lucky from ever falling into his hands again, no matter how he might try to get him back. If they have any tiny little shred of compassion and decency they will understand and not divulge the whereabouts of Lucky should Mr. Psycho Cat Abuser come looking for him.

Honestly, though...I think he will not look for the cat. Anyone who tries to kill a cat like that probably doesn't want it around anyway. I'll bet he thinks Lucky wandered off and died somewhere.

Good luck with Lucky (could there ever be a more fitting name for this cat?!) and I will pray for his recovery.


----------



## MeowN (May 19, 2006)

You also want to make sure that the cat doesn't have anything he can give to your pre-existing cats. If its not too late, you should try to quarintine him from your other cats. Keep him in a seperate room and make sure they don't come in contact with one anothers food. Scary things like FIV or Leukemia can be domrant in his body, and he could give them to your cats, which is also another very good reason to bring him to the vet. Make sure he doesn't have any terminal diseases he can transmit to your other cats.

Carissa


----------



## lildove (Jun 6, 2006)

Well Lucky Is So Lucky anymore. Bf kicked Lucky back out the door. He Got ahold of my hamster and eat her. So now Lucky can defend for himself. I have lwash my hand from him.. Thats the up-date on Lucky.. He's Lucky That I didn't kill him..

Lucky Isn't Lucky ANYMORE>>


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm sorry that it came to this -- I feel bad for you and Lucky.


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

Nice. He was almost saved. I hope he doesn't wind up dead because you threw him back out in the street again. :evil:

Didn't it ever occur to you to keep your hamster out of the cat's reach?! I've got 3 cats and 4 hamsters, also had 3 parakeets. No one got eaten. I planned ahead, see. My cats can't get to the small furries, I made sure of that. Like you should have done.

You oughtta be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Right, I don't think the cat should be punished for following his instincts. 

I wish you could've contacted a rescue agency before throwing him out on the street again where he could easily end up in the hands of the original owner, or he could be run over. 

I know things happen in the heat of the moment, but I also have a cat that came from an abusive situation where the owners just threw him out because he peed on their furniture (he had a UTI, by the way). 

Anyway, just wanted to add that it's not too late to reconsider letting him back in or helping him find a home -- what's done is done, but I don't think the cat should be punished because of this.


----------



## PrimoBabe (Feb 23, 2006)

lildove,

A hamster looks a lot like a mouse or rat, so Lucky was just doing what comes naturally to a cat. I'm sorry about your loss, but please try to understand that Lucky didn't mean to hurt you.

You have compassion and kindness in your heart; I can tell that from your earlier messages. If you don't want Lucky in your life, would you please at least take him to your local animal shelter? You can buy a very inexpensive cat carrier (they're made from cardboard) and, if you prefer, just leave him by the door very early in the morning, before the shelter opens.

Please believe me...if Lucky's tortured and abused, that isn't justice for what happened to your hamster.


----------



## Catted (Sep 5, 2005)

A cat doesn't see a hampster through the same eyes as us. Think of it like this. If a child was presented a bar of chocolate, would you think that child evil when it unwrapped and started eating the chocolate?

When a cat sees a hampster, it will see it in a pretty similar way as a child would see a bar of chocolate.

Personally, I suspect that lildove is leading us all up the garden path. No-one with that amount of compasion could be so ignorant. could they?


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

lildove said:


> Well Lucky Is So Lucky anymore. Bf kicked Lucky back out the door. He Got ahold of my hamster and eat her. So now Lucky can defend for himself. I have lwash my hand from him.. Thats the up-date on Lucky.. He's Lucky That I didn't kill him..
> Lucky Isn't Lucky ANYMORE>>.





earlyer lildove said:


> He's loved here and he's not going to get hurt here.


I highly doubt that since you threw the poor thing out to fend for itself. What the **** do you expect? he's a cat, cats eat rodents! :x I could be saying alot of things right now but your lucky im not.



> Personally, I suspect that lildove is leading us all up the garden path. No-one with that amount of compasion could be so ignorant. could they?


i agree


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I have to agree with what's been said. I'm sorry about your hamster, but by instinct cats will go after rodents. It's not Lucky's fault. You can't punish a cat for acting on instinct.  

Earlene, you have to know in your heart it was not right to put that cat out  You rescued him, and you need to take him to a shelter where he can at least be safe and cared for. Please. You know that nothing good will happen to him out there.   

Please rethink this and do the right thing.


----------



## lildove (Jun 6, 2006)

Ok lets get something right... My hamster was up. Lucky was in the other room.. The cats I had before Lucky never bothered my hamster.The mom cat never thought of even wanting to kill My hamster. I have never had so much trouble with my cats/kittens Till Lucky got in here.Yes he was a sweet cat. But them he Got in the room.With the door closed and found away up on the hamster cage and he also found away to get her out with out knocking the cage over. And with out knocking my bird cages over too.. Yes I'm mad at Lucky cause oof that.. Lucky had his change. He blow it. I'm trying to find some of my kittens a home. And if I see Lucky He Will go to a better home too. I'm trying to do all I can.. And No I didn't make this up.. Lucky is still in my heart. I Do miss him.. Its hard to do anything with it raining 24/7.. 
When it stops raining I'll find him and Give him away. To a loving home. If I take him to the shelter They will kill him.. I know that. Thats not what he needs. He needs a Loving Family..When I found Him a Home I'll Let u all know..
I'm trying to find some of my kittens a home..


----------



## spamlet (Mar 14, 2005)

You say that Lucky had had his chance, but he didn't did he? You refused to follow the advice of the people here who were concerned about this cat. You should have taken him to a shelter, or called the police like peole suggested, but you didn't because you wanted to take in a cat that you knew nothing about. Of course he's not going be on his best behaviour, he's been abused. I actually can't believe what I'm reading here. 

He won't come back to you now, so if you actually care anything about this cat ring the shelter or the police and report both the mans behaviour and the injured cat. I've never read anything so messed up. Next time I hope you try to do what would be best for the cat, not what would be best for you. An injured cat needs and deserves to be given the best treatment.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Please call these clinics near you and see if you can get help. A wound or even a scratch on a cat can easily get infected. Tell these people your story, or call the local newspaper or nearby TV station for help. You can remain anonymous. Please don't let this poor cat suffer and die because he followed the instincts he was born with!

There is quite a long list here. Offer to help clean up, if they insist on some payment. Let them know you're serious, please.

http://www.google.com/maps?hl=en&lr=&q= ... l&ct=title


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Also, here is [email protected]

In addition, you can also use this list to contact the media in your area, and give them a link to this story. You can click on the particular paper, TV or radio station you wish and tell the story or give them a link to this thread. 
This is a great way to get help. Please do so. Perhaps a group of us could make a request to the same station or paper, if you tell us which is closest to your home:

http://capwiz.com/yo-demo/dbq/media/?di ... azip=17032

Don't let this go, lildove, please.


----------



## lildove (Jun 6, 2006)

well there's one problem about me doing this...
That problem is I live too close to them.. 
U all need to think about that. I don't really need them finding out that I told on them..It wouldn't look good..

If anyone can write them and Not use my name addres ect... It would be good...

The close towns to me is Harrisburg Pa.. Its 40 miles from me..

Anyone is welcome to write them for me.. And I'm still looking for him.. Thou I didn't mean to get this Forum in a up roar.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Noone can help Lucky if they don't know where to look. You can remain anonymous, as I said. Send the paper or call the station, give them a link to this thread, and tell them in what neigborhood the cat can be found. Better yet, find the cat and offer to meet a reporter. If they do a story on him in the paper or TV, I believe he will get many offers of care and adoptions. It's a good human interest story. 

This is not really complicated, honestly. Reporters can refuse to give their sources. The only person in trouble would be the man who knifed this poor cat.


----------



## lildove (Jun 6, 2006)

Ok...

So what do I tell them..


" That I cat got stabbed. And here's a link that u can read it tells u all"...


Anything else.

What is the link to the thread?????


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I would go into a bit more detail than that, so that you get them interested. And explain that he is out in the streets with a knife wound. This is the link to the thread:

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t ... sc&start=0

Please let us know how things go. There are so many stations and papers listed, you can keep calling or writing until someone shows some interest in telling the story. I think he'll find a home and get medical attention, as well. Good luck.


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

Those of you in England and in the other parts of the USA may not be aware that most of central Pennsylvania and large portions of New York and the Eastern Seaboard, is currently flooding. Rivers are over their banks and some entire states are declaring natural disasters. Lildove mentions the rain so she's in the affected area. I can only imagine what will happen to an injured cat in those weather conditions.
The whole matter has been handled incredibly badly and you'd have done a lot better to call the police at the start rather than try to deal with the cat yourself. He's arguably worse off now than he was with the original owner.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

We can only pray that Halifax is not near a river. I'll check it on a map. You're right Gizmocat, but if she can help Lucky now, let's encourage her.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Unfortunately, Halifax is near the Susquehanna river, and there may be flooding in these areas.

SUSQUEHANNA RIVER AT HARRISBURG AFFECTING CUMBERLAND...DAUPHIN...
JUNIATA...LANCASTER...NORTHUMBERLAND...PERRY...SNYDER AND YORK
COUNTIES


Lildove, has the flooding affected your neighborhood? If so, how badly?


----------



## lildove (Jun 6, 2006)

lildove said:


> Ok lets get something right... My hamster was up. Lucky was in the other room.. The cats I had before Lucky never bothered my hamster.The mom cat never thought of even wanting to kill My hamster. I have never had so much trouble with my cats/kittens Till Lucky got in here.Yes he was a sweet cat. But them he Got in the room.With the door closed and found away up on the hamster cage and he also found away to get her out with out knocking the cage over. And with out knocking my bird cages over too.. Yes I'm mad at Lucky cause oof that.. Lucky had his change. He blow it. I'm trying to find some of my kittens a home. And if I see Lucky He Will go to a better home too. I'm trying to do all I can.. And No I didn't make this up.. Lucky is still in my heart. I Do miss him.. Its hard to do anything with it raining 24/7..
> When it stops raining I'll find him and Give him away. To a loving home. If I take him to the shelter They will kill him.. I know that. Thats not what he needs. He needs a Loving Family..When I found Him a Home I'll Let u all know..
> I'm trying to find some of my kittens a home..




Try reading back....
I really can't do anything in the rain..
SUSQUEHANNA RIVER AT HARRISBURG AFFECTING CUMBERLAND...DAUPHIN... 
JUNIATA...LANCASTER...NORTHUMBERLAND...PERRY...SNYDER AND YORK 
COUNTIES 

Yes I'm near the River..
It hasn't affected here YET..
But I wouldn't hold my breath cause it might..

Look up this site and Browse Video.
Maybe u will see all the rain..
http://www.weather.com/multimedia/video ... ter_video#


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Yes, I saw the sentence about the rain, but I didn't see anything about flooding in your posts. I was not familiar with Halifax. I am near Pittsburgh, and this area has four rivers, but no flooding will approach us because of the elevation we live on and the distance our community is from those rivers. The timing is very unfortunate for a wounded cat. I would take action quickly, if I were you.


----------



## lildove (Jun 6, 2006)

Yes it is flooding here...

Couldn't type all of it when we were having power outga from storm..

As far knowing that the cat is alive he is....

Sunday late that night he was alive.. And on the hamster story. I have to take care of that too.. The cats don't get the hamster.. Someone broke in the house..

I'm 25 years old can only deal with a lil at a time..


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

lildove said:


> .. And on the hamster story. I have to take care of that too.. The cats don't get the hamster.. Someone broke in the house..


So it wasn't the cat that got the hamster after all? 8O 

I'm sorry to hear about the break-in. That's an awful thing to have happen  

I really do hope that you can find the cat. Now with the possibility of flooding, he's in a grave situation


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

lildove, it won't take any longer to write to a couple of stations or newspapers I gave you that it does to write a post. I hope you will make this a top priority, so Lucky has a chance of living.

Maybe I'm a bit soft-hearted, but I would be out looking for that cat regardless of the weather...as long as you're not risking your life. If you were a child I wouldn't recommend it, of course. I wish you the best of luck. Please take a look at the links I gave you. I'm really concerned about infection and bleeding.


----------



## lildove (Jun 6, 2006)

He's not infection and bleeding were he got stabbed..
He was doing fine...I have been depreesed all day cause I miss Lucky.. I'll get on that as soon as I can.. In the mean time I'm going to look for Lucky. Thou he is doing good.. I'm going to look for him in the Morning. And when I find him I'm going to bring him back in...

I know that he isn't to be blamed. I won't really want Lucky to die. I was mad that my hamster was die..


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I'm praying that you find him. Keep us posted, please. We are all worried about Lucky and hope he's OK. Good luck in the search.


----------



## Birdgirl (Apr 6, 2005)

Someone broke into your house and killed the hamster?? :? I don't get it.


----------



## spamlet (Mar 14, 2005)

> Someone broke into your house and killed the hamster?? Confused I don't get it.


Glad I'm not the only one. 

You took on the responsibility of that cat when you decided to steal her from her owner...as far as I'm concerned that cat is still your responsibility.


----------



## Catted (Sep 5, 2005)

I think lilcat is trying to say that someone broke in and stole the hampster. She then leapt to the conclusion that it had been eaten by Lucky.


----------



## lildove (Jun 6, 2006)

In order for the cat to get the hamster. He would have to knock over the 2 bird cages. But see the Bird cages weren't knocked over... Someone had to brake in the house and give the hamster to the cat...But One of the cats. Not sure if it was Lucky or Midnight did eat the hamster. Cause like I said that All cages would of been knocked over but Non were..

So go figure....


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Have you found Lucky yet? Please keep us updated.


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

lildove said:


> In order for the cat to get the hamster. He would have to knock over the 2 bird cages. But see the Bird cages weren't knocked over... Someone had to brake in the house and give the hamster to the cat...But One of the cats. Not sure if it was Lucky or Midnight did eat the hamster. Cause like I said that All cages would of been knocked over but Non were..
> 
> So go figure....


8O .......................... And why would someone break in just to do that?


----------



## Birdgirl (Apr 6, 2005)

Maybe the hamster escaped....I doubt someone would break in just to get to your hamster and give it to the cats.


----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

I couldn't read the thread until today because it was just so sad.........


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Please update us on Lucky's situation. I think many of us are very concerned.


----------



## lildove (Jun 6, 2006)

Yes I found Lucky..He's under my trailior.. Hes doing good. I feed him and put water under there for him.. But the thing is I can't get him cause he's to far under. And I can't reach were he is.. I'll try again in the morning...

There is no way a hamster could escape from the cage..

But on the other hand...
I'm doing something even better...


I'm saving stray kittens.. And bring them here like off the streets and give them to a good home were they won't get killed... 
Were my sister lives she said that there are like 30 stray kittens...

U get to at least say that I am helping out the stray kittens...

I have give away 5 2day.. And I'll be getting more again hopefully 2morrow to get rid of... I know that my sister has 2 that she got off the street for my to get rid of......


----------



## spamlet (Mar 14, 2005)

8O With all respect, you seem to know very little about cats and about the risks involved in just giving cats away. That's fine, that's what this board is for. But so far you have shown no evidence that you are prepared to listen to anyone's advice, let alone follow it. This whole thread is so absurd that I'm inclined to believe that you are taking us all for a ride. Firstly you "steal" an abused cat and then kick it out for "eating" your hamster, although now your saying someone broke in and either fed it to the cat or stole it. And now your saying your taking in all these strays and just giving them away, probably for free, and probably without knowing what kind of person you are giving them to. If this thread is intended to wind people up,, you are doing a very good job. If you are so, so desperate to help these cats it seems you have two options. Either listen to what people are telling you and hand all these cats over to a no-kill shelter, or go and volunteer your spare time at a shelter. 

So far you have done nothing but endanger these cats lives, and I'm not prepared to tip-toe around you and offer you any more advice, as it obviously goes unheard. If you genuinely want advice this board is the place, but at the same time, we are all here because we care about cats...please do what is right for these cats, not what makes you feel like a better person.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

lildove said:


> I'm 25 years old can only deal with a lil at a time..


You said this in response to people who were pleading with you to help Lucky. But somehow you've found the time to save 30 stray kittens? :? 

I'm sorry, but this makes no sense.



lildove said:


> But on the other hand...
> I'm doing something even better...


No offense, but this isn't about you right now. You took Lucky in and then threw him out. Obviously, you have some improvements to make in the pet ownership department, but your first priority should be to help Lucky, not assuage your guilt.

Please be responsible and find Lucky a safe place to go. He deserves that much after the way he was treated. 

edit: typo


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

If the man who stabbed Lucky finds him, the likelihood is that the links I gave you won't be needed. Do you mind explaining why you won't give him a chance at life? You have all the tools at hand to get help for him. If you ignore the problem, I'm afraid you might be faced with burying Lucky. If that thought doesn't touch your heart, there's nothing more I can say,


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

Nothing has made sense on this post for some time. If the cat ate the hamster there would be bones, fur or blood. Cats don't carefully open cages and swallow animals whole.
If someone broke into the house, why take a hamster?
And why, if you cannot even take care of this one cat, are you 'giving away kittens' from goodness knows where to goodness knows whom?

I think that the discussion has gone on here long enough. I agree that we are being led up the garden path.


----------



## MeowN (May 19, 2006)

Gez, I didn't know this thread was still going... Well, I read it, and it sounds like the person who started the thread is a little kid who is entertained by making up stories that cause an array of reactions from everyone who reads it. Just my instincts, as I was once a kid like that, except that was 15 yrs ago when there were only chat rooms on AOL, and because I am around little kids all day, and I'll tell you kids like to lie. Just my guess from all the spelling errors, immature comments, and stories that don't make sense, and add-ons that suddenly appear a few hours after a post of new exciting updates.Good luck with this thread, I am not going to even bother wasting my time reading this one anymore. 

Carissa


----------



## lildove (Jun 6, 2006)

I know a lot about cats. I really don't have time to sit at the computer eveyday/night to tell u how Lucky is doing. I do have a life. And a daughter to take care of. No I'm not a kid. And i'm not making up a story. Yes there was bones left for the hamster. I didn't steal Lucky. He can back up to my home. U ppl aren't here so u all don't know. No the hamster did not escaped.. There is no way.. I had 2 bird cages on top of each other and then the hamster cage on top of the 2 bird cages. So I have no clue how Lucky got my hamster with out knocking over the bird cages. No one stole the hamster cause I see the hamster died on my floor. With NO HEAD. So I know that my hamster was killed....


----------



## GJ's Mom (Nov 29, 2004)

Wow, I really dont hop on something like this and say what where u thinking, but let me say this, Call the cops if u hear,see or what ever if someone is abuseing an animal in any way shape or form. Yes they do take ur info on where u live at and the person is at where this is happen.BUT they dont go over the person who is commiting this crime and say well *so and so* said this. One day I was on the phone with my mom and had the window open and hear a dog crying or yelling how ever u want to put it, so I told my mom I needed to go, cuz even she can he the dog cry. I called the cops non police and told them that I heard a dog crying and also I can see the guy moving his arm up and down as he was hitting the dog. Anyhow they came out, and talked to him, he said cuz the dog got into his flowers. Well come to find out it was not the frist time he got the cops called on him. After that I havent seen him nor the dog.
SO plz take everyone's advice on this take him to the vets and call the cops. Sorry to say this but most of ur people who abuse *not in all cases* or kill animals do move on to people. Not to get everyone worked up but, look at Ted bundie, Jeff Dalmer etc.


----------



## Sheemie (May 21, 2006)

Bleh....this thread left me with a nasty aftertaste. No offense but I doubt someone would break into your house just to get your hamster...are you sure you didn't take into consideration that cats are very, surprisingly smart? I have hamsters too and my kitten figured out how to open the spare cage I use when I clean out their regular cage. If you let him watch you when you open the cage to give your hamsters food he probably figured out how to open it, assuming it's not a double-barred one. I didn't think it was a big deal that he loved watching them until he flipped the top of the cage up. If you get your hands on the cat put him in your bathroom with all his necessities until you get a chance to bring him to a no-kill shelter. Be nice to cats...don't just throw them out right after rescuing them from a stab wound. They don't know not to eat a hamster because you're emotionally tied to it. This is as bad as the blender story. =l


----------

